# Zertifizierung von Software



## fastjack (10. Feb 2011)

Ich habe einige Fragen zur Zertifizierung von Softwareprodukten. Wie steht die Dokumentation im Quellcode damit im Zusammenhang? und wie steht die Dokumentation des Änderungswesen damit in Verbindung?
Ich habe gehört, das im Quellcode an allen Ecken und Enden Change-Kommentare eingebracht werden sollen, um das Änderungswesen abzubilden. Reichen dafür nicht präzise SVN Kommentare aus? Ist damit überhaupt das Änderungswesen im Quellcode gemeint?


----------



## Gast2 (10. Feb 2011)

Von was für Zertifizierungen redest du?

Bei meiner alten Firma die mehrer Zertifizierungen jährlich mitmachen musste (Finanzdienstleister) reichten es aus ein gut strukturiertes Changemanagement vorweisen zu können. Sprich SVN mit Check-In Messages die wiederum auf Trouble Tickets und Change Requests verweisen und einer lückenlosen Dokumentation von durchgeführten Code Reviews wurde der Prozess von allen Zertifizierungsstellen angenommen.

Kommentare im Code spielen da eigentlich keine Rolle - da es nicht um den Code an sich geht, sondern eher um wie ensteht der Code und wie wird er gewartet.


----------



## Andi_CH (10. Feb 2011)

Die meisten Zertifizierungen betreffen eigentlich nicht die Produkte sondern die Beschreibung des Entwicklungsprozesses. (Es werden vorwiegend Papiere geprüft.)

z.B.
Welche Phasen umfasst der Entwicklungsprozess
Welche Dokumente müssen wann erstellt sein um welchen Meilenstein zu erreichen
Welche Meilensteine gibt es
Wie werden diese geprüft (Reviews oder was)
Wie wird getestet
Wie werden Fehler erfasst und diese behoben?
und .... und ... und - aber steht auch nicht überall das drin 

Darüber wieviel Kommentar in den Code muss habe ich noch in keinem Prozessbeschrieb etwas gelesen.
Höchstens dass ein Versionsverwaltungstool eingesetzt wird und im Fileheader eine History geführt werden muss... (war ein konkretes Beispiel)

----

Oder willst du Software z.B. für ein Apfel- oder Kleinstweich-Produkt zertifizieren? Da hab ich keine Ahnung davon.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (15. Feb 2011)

Exakt!

Es geht bei den allermeisten Zertifizierungen nicht darum wie die Entwicklung/Betrieb u.s.w. im Detail arbeitet sondern darum das dafür ein definierter Prozess vorhanden sein muss.

Dazu gehören solche Dinge wie Change Management, Release Management, Requirements, Bugtracking und solche Dinge. Es muss niedergeschrieben sein wie was abzulaufen hat, wie der Entwicklungsprozess abläuft, Teststufen, wie die Software in Produktion geht u.s.w.
Detailfragen wie Kommentare im Code und ähnliches sind da außen vor.


----------

